# 

## bodal

jaki tynk mineralny, silikatowy czy akrylowy (ocieplane styropianem) czym te tynki się różnia i jaki jest najlepszy ?

----------


## mikolayi

silikonowy

----------


## Nefer

ja mam silikonowo - silikatowy.

----------


## marcin-26

Na styropian możesz dać kazdy jeden , co innego na wełne lub elewacje bez ocieplenia

----------


## leszeq

> jaki tynk mineralny, silikatowy czy akrylowy (ocieplane styropianem) czym te tynki się różnia i jaki jest najlepszy ?


Nie napisałeś podstawowej rzeczy... Jakiej grubości ten styropian będzie.

----------


## jacekp71

> Napisał bodal
> 
> jaki tynk mineralny, silikatowy czy akrylowy (ocieplane styropianem) czym te tynki się różnia i jaki jest najlepszy ?
> 
> 
> Nie napisałeś podstawowej rzeczy... Jakiej grubości ten styropian będzie.


i jakiej twardosci .... ??

----------


## marcin-26

> Napisał leszeq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bodal
> 
> ...


myslisz że warto na elewacje dawać inny niz FS 15???/

----------


## leszeq

> Napisał jacekp71
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał leszeq
> 
> ...



FS 15 wystarczy, ale jeśli stosuje się na ocieplenie ściany styropian 15 cm, czy jeszcze grubszy, to kupowanie tynku silikonowego wydaje się być wyrzucaniem pieniędzy w błoto. Na taki styropian najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie tynku akrylowego lub silikatu jeśli zależy komuś na "czystej" elewacji i zadbanie o odpowiednią wentylację w domu.

----------


## EZS

> FS 15 wystarczy, ale jeśli stosuje się na ocieplenie ściany styropian 15 cm, czy jeszcze grubszy, to kupowanie tynku silikonowego wydaje się być wyrzucaniem pieniędzy w błoto. Na taki styropian najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie tynku akrylowego lub silikatu jeśli zależy komuś na "czystej" elewacji i zadbanie o odpowiednią wentylację w domu.


ot ciekawostka... rozumiem, że według ciebie 10 cm oddycha a 15 już nie???   :Roll:  

silikonowy nie blaknie i się zmywa. Podobno.
akrylowy podobno blaknie, nie sprawdzałam, brudzi się (kurzy), ale u sąsiada wytrzymał 5 lat w dobrym zdrowiu. teraz już troszkę poszarzał. Z drugiej strony 5 lat szybko mija... 
najlepij sprawdź ceny i popatrz na co cię stać
a może mineralny malowany farbą silikonową...

----------


## leszeq

> Napisał leszeq
> 
> FS 15 wystarczy, ale jeśli stosuje się na ocieplenie ściany styropian 15 cm, czy jeszcze grubszy, to kupowanie tynku silikonowego wydaje się być wyrzucaniem pieniędzy w błoto. Na taki styropian najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie tynku akrylowego lub silikatu jeśli zależy komuś na "czystej" elewacji i zadbanie o odpowiednią wentylację w domu.
> 
> 
> ot ciekawostka... rozumiem, że według ciebie 10 cm oddycha a 15 już nie???


Źle rozumiesz! Oczywiście każdy styropian oddycha. Widzę jednak, że masz problem ze zrozumieniem istoty stosowania drogiego tynku o dobrych właściwościach paroprzepuszczalnych na ściany o bardzo małych parametrach paroprzepuszczalności. Kup drogi tynk silikonowy, naciągnij na ściane ocieploną 20 cm styropianu, ciesz sie kolorem i zastanów sie co za te pieniądze zyskałaś??? Dobry tynk akrylowy, pożądnego producenta, będzie dużo tańszy i utrzyma kolor przez długie lata.
Pozdr.

----------


## nom

Tynk akrylowy przyciąga kurz co widać u mojej sąsiadki już po 3 latach (elewacja od ulicy). 

Aha, tynk greinplast, bo nie napisalem.  :Smile: 

Teraz razem z sąsiadką z prawej strony (szeregówka) ocieplaliśmy ściany elewacyjne, ja silikonowy ona akrylowy ceresit. Zobaczymy jak to będzie wyglądać po 2 - 3 latach. Dodam, że kurz od ulicy jest spory, codziennie rano muszę go ścierać z szyb samochodu, a samochodu w ogóle nie myję, bo się nie opłaca.  :Smile:

----------


## leszeq

> Tynk akrylowy przyciąga kurz co widać u mojej sąsiadki już po 3 latach (elewacja od ulicy).


Tynk tynkowi nie równy. Wykonywałem elewacje tynkami akrylowymi różnych producentów. Wiadomo, że o jakości stosowanego materiału decydują często warunki finansowe. Budynki otynkowane tynkiem akrylowym "wiodących" producentów, utrzymują swój kolor i estetykę od wielu lat i nie wymagają czyszczenia czy innego odświeżania. Ulegają one oczywiście jakością tynkom silikatowym i silikonowym ale w relacji cena - jakość, często są najlepszym rozwiązaniem dla wielu inwestorów.

----------


## COOL-J

Wybierając tynk trzeba zwrócić uwagę na wiele aspektów. Co się chce osiagnąć, jaki ma być efekt po kilku latach, jakie będą skutki zastosowania nieodpowiedniego rodzaju tynku.Temat rzeka.Ale dwiema najważniejszymi rzeczami, które powinno się brać pod uwagę jeśli chodzi o wygląd po latach to:
1) kupując tynk elewacyjny, koniecznie zapytaj czy zawiera on dodatki zabezpieczające przed glonami, algami i porostami - taki tynk nie będzie wygladał po latach jak u przysłowiowego "sąsiada", czyli brudny, zagrzybiały itp;
2) Jesli ma być to tynk barwiony w masie, czyli gotowy do użycia bezpośrednio z  "wiadra", zwróć uwagę i zapytaj o jakość pigmentów zastosowanych do kolorowania tynku ( najlepiej jeśli firma produkująca tynki używa do barwienia pigmentów bezołowiowych - czyli nie reagujących pod wpływem UV, mówiąc krótko nieodbarwiających się). Niestety trzeba się liczyć z tym , iż tynki zawierające ww dodatki będą trochę droższe od tych nie zawierających.Moim jednak zdaniem, wydając kilka tysięcy na elewację, wybór czy chcę mieć droższy o 500 zł tynk na lata, czy tańszy ale o wiele mniej odporny wydaje się być banalna, szczególnie że chcemy aby nasze domy nie brudziły się (prawie - nie ma tynków niebrudzących się) i zawsze wyglądały schludnie i czysto. Niestety dopiero po 3-5 latach ludzie zastanawiają się dlaczego muszą wydawać pieniądze na przemalowanie elewacji (często kilka tysiecy - malarz + dobra farba) a ich sąsiad nie.To samo tyczy się klejów do siatki i styropianu.Te droższe są zwykle o wiele bardziej elastyczne od tańszych a co za tym idzie- o wiele wytrzymalsze ( zwrócić uwagę czy klej zawiera włókna przeciwskurczowe) .I jeszcze wskazówka - zaprawa klejowa a klej są podobne tylko w nazwie a różnią się tak naprawdę ilością zawartej chemii (która poprawia parametry robocze oraz dodatnio wpływa na jakość kleju) oraz ilością piasku, który obniża wartość produktu.
Pozdrawiam i życzę trafnych decyzji w wyborach systemów dociepleniowych.

----------


## sure

Własnie na stronie jednego z producentów (Kabe) wyczytalam na temat tynku silikonowyego, że przy systemie dociepleń na styropianie 'nie stosowany'.  Ciekawe, co autor ma na myśli - nie nadaje się, czy nie oplaca? Czy coś się może stać z taką powłoką, tzn. będzie nietrwała, czy trudna do położenia? Wybralam silikonowy, żeby tak łatwo sie nie brudził, a tu niespodzianka...

----------


## Elmeros

> Napisał leszeq
> 
> FS 15 wystarczy, ale jeśli stosuje się na ocieplenie ściany styropian 15 cm, czy jeszcze grubszy, to kupowanie tynku silikonowego wydaje się być wyrzucaniem pieniędzy w błoto. Na taki styropian najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie tynku akrylowego lub silikatu jeśli zależy komuś na "czystej" elewacji i zadbanie o odpowiednią wentylację w domu.
> 
> 
> ot ciekawostka... rozumiem, że według ciebie 10 cm oddycha a 15 już nie???   
> 
> silikonowy nie blaknie i się zmywa. Podobno.
> akrylowy podobno blaknie, nie sprawdzałam, brudzi się (kurzy), ale u sąsiada wytrzymał 5 lat w dobrym zdrowiu. teraz już troszkę poszarzał. Z drugiej strony 5 lat szybko mija... 
> ...


Wierzcie mi, bez względu jaki tynk połozycie, czy to silikatowy czy akrylowy to po 5 latach bedziecie malowac bez względu na to który został położony.

----------


## sure

Dlatego właśnie zależy mi na tym silikonowym, tylko czy można na ścianę ocieploną styropianem taki połozyć?...   :Confused:

----------


## sure

> Dlatego właśnie zależy mi na tym silikonowym, tylko czy można na ścianę ocieploną styropianem taki połozyć?...


Sprawdziłam sama u źródła - oczywiście, można stosować tynk silikonowy na elewację ocieploną styropianem (co mnie cieszy)!

----------


## Przemasek114

U mnie planowałem na styropian 5cm położyć tynk silikonowy i pomalować farbą silikonową, jednak murarz, który będzie mi kładł tynk twierdzi, że lepiej mineralny tynk i na to farba silikonowa i będzie to samo, a na pewno dużo taniej. Sam nie wiem co wybrać. Dodam, że stawiam na jakość

----------


## malux20

między greinplastem a kreislem  w silikacie bialy kolor są  róznicę w jakości?
no właśnie biały kolor to nie przegięcie pod kątem kurzu ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## F***T

Witam
Ja ze swojej strony zaproponowałbym tynk siloksanowy tj. tynk akrylowy z dodatkiem emulsji siloksanowej w postaci środka hydrofobizującego.
Tynk ten w porównaniu do silikonowego jest znacznie tańszy a w aplikacji nie tak wrażliwy na różne czynniki w porównaniu do tynku silikatowego.
Dzięki temu zabiegowi wykonana powierzchnia odznacza się efektem antyroszeniowym. Powłoka posiada znacznie obniżoną zwilżalność, czyli penetrację wody z substancjami w niej rozpuszczonymi, hamując w ten sposób penetrację brudu niesionego głównie z wodą oraz rozwój mikroorganizmów jak glony i grzyby. Efektem końcowym jest obniżona skłonność do brudzenia się, dając efekt samooczyszczania się powłoki i znakomitą odporność na warunki atmosferyczne. Oczywiście tynk posiada pełną ochronę mikrobiologiczną eliminującą rozwój alg i grzybów na jego powierzchni.
http://www.fast.zgora.pl/index.php/p...ast-baranek-si

Pozdrawiam
Adam Kamianowski
Specjalista ds. Technicznych FAST

----------

